# Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets Official Trailer - Teaser



## Hand of Evil (Nov 10, 2016)

[video=youtube;NNrK7xVG3PM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNrK7xVG3PM[/video]

Thoughts?


----------



## Hussar (Nov 11, 2016)

That looks very cool.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 11, 2016)

It looks preeminently gameable, much moreso than Fifth Element, it also gives me something of a Sky Captain vibe  (is that coincidence)


----------



## Imaculata (Nov 11, 2016)

That looks very imaginative, as I'd expect out of a Luc Besson scifi movie. But will it be good?


----------



## Jhaelen (Nov 11, 2016)

Imaculata said:


> That looks very imaginative, as I'd expect out of a Luc Besson scifi movie. But will it be good?



It won't be good, as I'd expect from a Luc Besson movie...


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 11, 2016)

It looks promising. Definitely that same Euro-sci-fi feel that the 5th Element had. Which is expected, considering the source material and director.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 11, 2016)

Jhaelen said:


> It won't be good, as I'd expect from a Luc Besson movie...




Considering 5th element is one of the best modern sci-fi movies out there, and this looks more like that than anything else, I'm optimistic.


----------



## Hussar (Nov 12, 2016)

About the only quibble I have, and I admit I have not seen anything about the graphic novel, is that I'm kinda sick of the YA fiction genre.  Why do so many SF stories have to have a couple of plucky kids out to save the world?  We've had that trope rather a lot in the last few years.

Can we please get some SF stories where the protagonists are old enough to vote?


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 14, 2016)

There’s a wonderful quote from Sir Christopher Lee about how young actors just don’t have the life experience needed to carry their roles. With some exceptions, I agree (though I do enjoy YA literature and film). 

Indeed, looking at films from past decades, the difference is clear. Heck, were, Jaws made today, the lead actors would’ve been 10 – 20 years younger.



Hussar said:


> Can we please get some SF stories where the protagonists are old enough to vote?


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 14, 2016)

Hussar said:


> About the only quibble I have, and I admit I have not seen anything about the graphic novel, is that I'm kinda sick of the YA fiction genre.  Why do so many SF stories have to have a couple of plucky kids out to save the world?  We've had that trope rather a lot in the last few years.
> 
> Can we please get some SF stories where the protagonists are old enough to vote?



I may be missing something, but I'm pretty sure these characters are old enough to vote. 

But I would like to see a little more films with 30-40 year old protagonists.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 15, 2016)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> It looks promising. Definitely that same Euro-sci-fi feel that the 5th Element had. Which is expected, considering the source material and director.




When you consider how simple the story actually is and how trite the ending, it's remarkable how amazing that movie is. Proof that it's as much in the storyTELLER, as it is in the story itself. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 15, 2016)

Totally. A good deal of what made the 5th Element so grand comes down to the film’s style.



Ryujin said:


> When you consider how simple the story actually is and how trite the ending, it's remarkable how amazing that movie is. Proof that it's as much in the storyTELLER, as it is in the story itself. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 17, 2016)

As I moved through my twenties the idea of teenaged protagonists definitely became less and less appealing. The way society is these days it is easily believable for a 24-26 year old to be "out of touch with themselves" enough to be the primary source of character development in a plot. And yet, at the same time, they are old enough to understand why the people older than them are so jaded. Or something like that. 30 is the new 20, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 17, 2016)

Trust me, 30 ain't the new 20. 20 is still 20, and 30 is still _very_ different from that. Society has relaxed on the idea of people "acting their age", but mostly because that notion has always been complete and utter nonsense with no basis in reality.  Some folk figure life, and themselves, out quicker than others. That's just the way it is. 

Folks who tell you different just have bad memories. 


I still don't see how I'm supposed to think those two are teenagers? Are they in the source material? They look no more baby faced than the 23 year olds I work with.


----------



## Mallus (Nov 17, 2016)

OK. So it looks beautiful. My one concern is a large part of The Fifth Element's success came from the people starring in it. Chris Tucker and Gary Oldman chowing down on the scenery, Bruce Willis putting in a fine Bruce Willis performance, even Milla Jojovich acting the hell of out Leeloo's adorable oddness. We didn't get another big-budget, SF FX-extravaganza with as much personality until Guardians of the Galaxy.

I don't see a lot of that in the teaser trailer. Then again, it's probably wrong to expect to.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 18, 2016)

Mallus said:


> OK. So it looks beautiful. My one concern is a large part of The Fifth Element's success came from the people starring in it. Chris Tucker and Gary Oldman chowing down on the scenery, Bruce Willis putting in a fine Bruce Willis performance, even Milla Jojovich acting the hell of out Leeloo's adorable oddness. We didn't get another big-budget, SF FX-extravaganza with as much personality until Guardians of the Galaxy.
> 
> I don't see a lot of that in the teaser trailer. Then again, it's probably wrong to expect to.




I pulled the list of actors in the active IMDB list for this movie. Some promising names there, many of whom are known for "chewing the scenery" on occasion.

Cara Delevingne
Dane DeHaan
Ethan Hawke
Rihanna
Bubble
Clive Owen
John Goodman
Rutger Hauer
Kris Wu
Mathieu Kassovitz
Emilie Livingston
Alexandre Nguyen
Sam Spruell
Herbie Hancock
Diva Cam
Sand Van Roy


----------



## Hussar (Nov 19, 2016)

doctorbadwolf said:


> Trust me, 30 ain't the new 20. 20 is still 20, and 30 is still _very_ different from that. Society has relaxed on the idea of people "acting their age", but mostly because that notion has always been complete and utter nonsense with no basis in reality.  Some folk figure life, and themselves, out quicker than others. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Folks who tell you different just have bad memories.
> 
> ...




Watched the trailer again on a screen bigger than my iPhone.  yeah, these folks aren't quite as young as I thought they were.  My bad.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 19, 2016)

Mallus said:


> OK. So it looks beautiful. My one concern is a large part of The Fifth Element's success came from the people starring in it. Chris Tucker and Gary Oldman chowing down on the scenery, Bruce Willis putting in a fine Bruce Willis performance, even Milla Jojovich acting the hell of out Leeloo's adorable oddness. We didn't get another big-budget, SF FX-extravaganza with as much personality until Guardians of the Galaxy.
> 
> I don't see a lot of that in the teaser trailer. Then again, it's probably wrong to expect to.




Min trusting Delavigne on this one. She's a damn good actress, and it looks like her and the dude I've never heard of next to her do a lot of acting with their faces in this, which I always see as a good sign.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 19, 2016)

doctorbadwolf said:


> Min trusting Delavigne on this one. She's a damn good actress, and it looks like her and the dude I've never heard of next to her do a lot of acting with their faces in this, which I always see as a good sign.




Dane DeHaan played Andrew Detmer, one of the lead characters in one of the few actually good "found film" genre movies "Chronicle."


----------



## ccs (Nov 19, 2016)

Hussar said:


> About the only quibble I have, and I admit I have not seen anything about the graphic novel, is that I'm kinda sick of the YA fiction genre.  Why do so many SF stories have to have a couple of plucky kids out to save the world?  We've had that trope rather a lot in the last few years.




$$$


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 19, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> Dane DeHaan played Andrew Detmer, one of the lead characters in one of the few actually good "found film" genre movies "Chronicle."



Ah ok. Haven't seen that.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 19, 2016)

doctorbadwolf said:


> Ah ok. Haven't seen that.




It's got some parallels to "Akira" and they make the found footage aspect work within the story, rather than forcing it. He's very good in it playing an outsider who uses his camera to be a part of the world.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 19, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> It's got some parallels to "Akira" and they make the found footage aspect work within the story, rather than forcing it. He's very good in it playing an outsider who uses his camera to be a part of the world.



Right on. I'm even more hopeful for this movie, then. 

It helps that it seems to be a sci-fi movie where science, the future, and technology aren't the enemy. I'm super tired of those movies.


----------



## Mercurius (Nov 19, 2016)

It looks a bit like Jupiter Ascending, which I didn't enjoy or finish. Both Jupiter Ascending and Fifth Element are "style over substance" films, so I can't say I'm all that excited about this one. But I'm sure I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 20, 2016)

Ryujin said:


> I pulled the list of actors in the active IMDB list for this movie. Some promising names there, many of whom are known for "chewing the scenery" on occasion.
> 
> Cara Delevingne
> Dane DeHaan
> ...




who is Bubble?

and is that the Herbie Hancock?


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 20, 2016)

Tonguez said:


> who is Bubble?
> 
> and is that the Herbie Hancock?




Sorry, Bubble is an editing error (Rhianna's character name). Yes, it's THE Herbie Hancock.


----------

